# Topics > Test of artificial intelligence and robots >  TuringBox, platform to study Artificial Intelligence algorithms, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT)

Website -  media.mit.edu/projects/turingbox

twitter.com/turing_box

An operant conditioning chamber (also known as the Skinner box) on Wikipedia

Iyad Rahwan

----------


## Airicist

"Closing the AI Knowledge Gap"

by Ziv Epstein, Blakeley H. Payne, Judy Hanwen Shen, Abhimanyu Dubey,
Bjarke Felbo, Matthew Groh, Nick Obradovich, Manuel Cebrian, Iyad Rahwan
March 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "To understand digital advertising, study its algorithms"
A Skinner box for software

March 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

TuringBox: Democratizing the study of AI

Published on Mar 23, 2018




> The proliferation of AI has hindered our ability to understand its emerging behavior. TuringBox is a digital market that facilitates both the behavioural study of AI and the production of new, socially-aware AI.

----------

